# RR: 57. Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Wunderlich, Giesen	(1965)










2.	Schiøtz, Moore	(1946)










3.	Fischer-Dieskau, Demus	(1965)










4.	Finley, Drake	(2007)










5.	Panzéra, Cortot	(1935)










6.	Pears, Britten	(1963)










7.	Bostridge, Drake	(1998)










8.	Gerhaher, Huber	(2004)










9.	Wächter, Brendel	(1962)










10.	Souzay, Baldwin	(1962)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Wunderlich, Giesen	(1965)
2.	Schiøtz, Moore	(1946)
3.	Fischer-Dieskau, Demus	(1965)
4.	Finley, Drake	(2007)
5.	Panzéra, Cortot	(1935)
6.	Pears, Britten	(1963)
7.	Bostridge, Drake	(1998)
8.	Gerhaher, Huber	(2004)
9.	Wächter, Brendel	(1962)
10.	Souzay, Baldwin	(1962)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

